# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Rust

## Stiz2win

Rust is a fairly new game thats still in alpha phase... but has a tremendous amount of players... i would like to see a rust forum. Perhaps it fits best on FPS. 

Rust

----------


## Sychotix

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...ere-first.html

----------


## ev0

there's no screenshots of the game, i can't see it being that popular.

----------


## Eryx

OwnedCore has a strict policy when it comes to making new sub-forums for new games.

Until the admins make a decision, use this forum: Gaming Chat

----------

